# Discounted passes for Disneyland Paris?



## abdibile (Jun 29, 2009)

After putting in a request for Marriott Vilage Ile de France this summer just two weeks ago I was luckily confirmed today for week 28, July 11th!

As we are living in Germany we can drive, yippie!

I had a look at regular ticket prices for Disneyland Paris and was shocked! 
More than € 500 ($700) for three days.....

We are a family of 4 (daughters 3 and 8) and would like to spend two or three days in the parks.

Any ideas on getting discounted tickets for the parks?

Thanks!


----------



## Blues (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow!  Where did you see that?  After reading your post, I had to take a look.  The Disneyland Paris web site says it's $206 for a 3 day park hopper.

http://us.offers.disneylandparis.com/tickets/index.xhtml


----------



## abdibile (Jun 30, 2009)

I meant € 500 for the four of us, 2 adults and two kids.

Perhaps I just view that as expensive as the Vilage Ile de France was just € 101 exchange fee....


----------



## sml2181 (Jun 30, 2009)

With all the ongoing promotions, you could have stayed at one of the hotels for that price for 2 or 3 nights...., 3rd night free, kids under 7 for free and more. 

Having said that and since you are there for a week - maybe you could just as well purchase their annual pass....starting from 99 Euro per child/adult. Parking is extra with this specific card though, but there are 3 types of annual passes.
Make sure you call and ask if the promotion for kids under 7 stay/play for free is for this pass too. (And please report back - because I need 8 passes in October. I know that they had that offer for these passes in the past, just not sure if they do it now too. Families of 5 or more receive an additional discount.)

http://www.dlrpmagic.com/guidebook/practical/annualpassports/
(sorry, can't make a proper link - tried but can't!)


----------



## Kola (Jul 1, 2009)

abdibile said:


> Perhaps I just view that as expensive as the Vilage Ile de France was just € 101 exchange fee....



It's a lot more than that.

Add whatever it costs you to pay annual maintenance, taxes and management fees for your home resort week.

Plus all of us need to account for the original "investment" cost !

The hole in the pocket is there and getting bigger every year !

K.


----------

